# Hollyhocks?



## Pepperjack'smom (Apr 12, 2019)

Can goats have Hollyhocks? I'm hoping to not have to dig up the hollyhocks but will if I have to.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/hollyhock.157585/


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2019)

You realize the goats will eat them down to the roots and kill them? If you aren’t sure about the hollyhocks, or don’t want them dead, move them.


----------

